# Another Rabbit Down



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

The other day, baseball practice ended early and I walked out in my back yard for a minute. I looked over and seen two eyes and two big ears sticking up from the grass. I pulled back and drilled the rabbit right in the ear. He dropped dead in its tracks.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

We should go tommorrow nite on the tram.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Good for you my friend~Nice shooting~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shot! Congratulations on a clean kill.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Great shot! Rabbit is something I have to locate in my neck of the woods. Have not seen one in awhile! Plenty of deer, turkey, and squirrel though!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good shooting, congrats.


----------

